# A real noobie..



## NotteRequiem (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to Specktra.net as well as fairly new to the makeup scene. I've probably only been doing makeup on myself for a few months, but I've always put makeup on other people... wierd I know.

Well, I hope to make a few friends, expand my horizons, and have a good time!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 7, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

here


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Juneplum (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

<33


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 24, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

welcome!


----------

